# correct billing of 90746



## Libby C (Mar 19, 2015)

In the description of 90746 Hep B vaccine, adult dosage, It has (3 dose schedule). I am not sure if the one charge is supposed to cover all 3 shots or if I am to code this out on each shot.  
Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## lace659 (Mar 30, 2015)

You would bill 90746 for each dose given as well as the appropriate administration code (90471-90472).


----------



## jabcab (Mar 8, 2017)

*Medicaid Denying 90471*

Medicaid of MS says we cannot bill the 90471 code with the 90746. Is there another administration code to use?


----------



## sheenamb (Apr 21, 2017)

*Billing Medicaid for Vaccines*

Medicaid in any state will never pay for the administration of a vaccine, only for the vaccine itself.


----------

